# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  ملف خــاص للأغراض الماركة ( شنط ، أحذية ، ساعات .....)

## Ra3yt PrEsTiGE

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


فتحنا هالملف .. للتسهيل على التاجرات لعرض أغراضهن الماركة الفائضة عن الحاجة و اللي تكون بحاله جيدة ، و لتوفير طلبات العضوات من الماركات العالمية الأصلية سواء شنط أو ساعات أو أحذيه ... الخ بأسعار مناسبة 

ولعرض الأغراض الماركة فنرجوا التقيد بالتالي حتى لا تعتبر المشاركة مخالفه و تتعرض للحذف :

همسة : عزيزتي التاجرة تقيدك بالقوانين الموجوده يعطي دافع للعضوة للشراء منك لتأكدها من أن أغراضك أصلية 

الشـــــــــــــــــــروط الواجب التقيد بها :

1.أن تكون الصور من تصوير التاجره الشخصي وتعرض عالعام مع السعر، أما الطلب فيكون عالخاص.
2- تصوير الغرض الماركة من أكثر من جانب لتأكد من خلوها من العيوب.
2- تصوير كامل ملحقات الغرض الماركة بشكل واضح سواء فاتورة أو كرت الضمان ..
3-تصور السيريال نمبر المطبوع أو المحفور في البضاعة المعروضة+كتابة السيريال نمبر بخط واضح في الموضوع . (هذا الشي بيساعد المشترية في انها تتصل مباشرة بالمحل أو الوكيل وتعطيه الرقم و بعد ماتتأكد من أنها أصلية تتواصل مع العضوة اللي تبا تبيع الشنطة ) .
4. يمنع تكرار المشاركة حتى لا يصبح الملف بطيئ و يسهل للعضوات التصفح ،كما تمنع الردود عالعام.


فاتمنى الالتـــــــــــــــــــزام و السلام ختام

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## روح بلاروح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


مرحبا خواتي ^__^

ها اللي بقى من موضوعي بدل واغراض ماركات أصلية للمواليد...

القطع كلهن ماركات أصلية.. وأنا مصوره الشعار الأصلي اللي يكون داخل القطع عشان تتأكدون..


سبب البيع: الأغراض أختي كانت بتهديهم لوحده غاليه عليها بس الله ما كتب وتمن عندها ومب مستفيده منهم.. فــ قلتلها بعرضهم بأسعار أقل من الأسعار الأصليه..


وتقدرون تدخلون موقع raffaello-network مثلا أو أي موقع ثاني عشان تقارنون بالأسعار..

أسعار جدا رخيصه عن الأسعار الأصليه..


والاسعار ثابته... وسامحوني التصوير مب وايد واضح


رقم: 2
الماركة: Ferrari
القياس: 6 شهور
السعر: 250 درهم




رقم: 3
الماركة: Polo - Ralph Lourin
السعر الأصلي لعمر 24 شهر: 247 درهم - السعر موجود ع التاق .. و يبين فالصوره أنه مشراي من الهارودز - لندن
السعر الأصلي لعمر 4 سنين: 355 درهم - التاق والسعر عليه موجود بس امبطل عن البنطلون - بس البنطلون يديد غير مستخدم

سعر البيع: 200 درهم لعمر 24 شهر
سعر البيع: 240 درهم لعمر 4 سنين





رقم: 4
الماركة: GF Ferre
القياس: 6 شهور
السعر: 200 درهم




التوصيل عن طريق شركة توصيل بــ 25 درهم على المشترية.. والدفع عند الإستلام


::::::::




شنطه من فندي.. وايد راقيه

الحجم: من متوسط إلى صغير.. بس مب صغير وايد
الحالة: نظيفه جدا جدا .. بس فيه نقطه وحده ما لاحظتها إلا عند التصوير.. من الجهه الخلفيه من الشنطه في منطقه الشعر مال الشنطه شويه خاف ( الصوره اللي فالنص السطر الثاني هاي صورة الشنطه من ورا ).. من الاحتكاك بالعباه يمكن.. مع أنه استعمالها كان خفيف.. بس الأماكن الباقيه مافيها شي.. بس مايبينإلا من قريب لانه الشنطه لونها أسود وبكبرها شعر
الملحقات: الدست باق
السعر الأصلي: 6000 - 8000 درهم
سعر البيع: 2500 درهم

السعر الحالي: 1500 درهم فقط

----------


## ##إماراتية##

:Rad:  

شنطة Gucci أصلية 100 % 
مشراية من كم شهر من لندن 
الحجم : كبير 
الحالة :ممتازة كأنها يديدة وكل شي واضح في الصور ( شالتنها كم مرة بس ) 
الملحقات: كيس المحل والدست باق والبطاقة والفاتورة حتى التاق معلق فيها من داخل وموضح في الصور 
يعني بتوصلج كأنج ماخذتنها من بوتيك قوتشي الي في لندن 
سبب البيع للتغيير فقط 
السعر الأصلي : 3500 درهم تقريبا لأني ماخذتنها بالباوند ( 560 باوند ) 
سعر البيع : 3200 درهم  
السعر الجديد : 3000 درهم فقط 

وهني الصور من تصويري ( صورتها من كل الجوانب )

 
 
 


 
 
 
وهني الاستكر باين على المسكة
 
وهني التاق الي معلق داخل
 
وهني السيريال نمبر ( 257070 002404 )
 
وهني الشنطة من داخل

 
وأخيرا الفاتورة
 
وهني الصورة من النت من موقع قوتشي
 

دعواتكم[/QUOTE]

----------


## ##إماراتية##

:SalamAlikom: 
*ساعة ماركة CHARRIOL يديدة*
*الساعة يديدة غير مستخدمة* 
*مب ملبوسة أبدا وياها كل أغراضها حتى كيس المحل وأنا مبينه كل شي في الصور* 
*الساعة قيمتها الأصلية 14200 درهم* 

*وممكن تسيرين المحل وتشوفينها وتسألين عن سعرها* 
]*السعر السابق للبيع 9000درهم ( قابل للتفاوض )*

السعر الجديد 5500 درهم فقط

** 
[MS]**
 
** 



**

----------


## ##إماراتية##

:Rad: 

شنطة سيلين أصلية 100%

مشراية من مول الإمارات

معاها كل ملحقاتها: كيس المحل - الدست باق - البطاقة

الحجم وسط إلى كبيرة

الحالة جيدة جدا بدون أي عيوب

اللون بني ( لوقو سيلين )

سعر البيع :975 درهم قابل للتفاوض

الصور











دعواتكم[/QUOTE]

----------


## LaurenChic

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..




خصومااااااااااااات *نهاااااااااااائية* على شنط ماركات اصلية 100%

*ملاحظات:*

رجاءا خواتي الي تطلب تكون جادة .. كل المعلومات كتبتها على العام كل شيء 
خلوا الخاص للطلبات فقط .. 

السيريال نمبر موضح لكل شنطة ولي مافيها سيريال نمبر يعني الماركة نفسها ماعندهم


_____________________________________________


اول شنطة 

الماركة: كارلو رينو الايطالية
الحالة: ممتازة جدا - جديدة لم تستخدم
الملحقات: الدست باغ و البطاقة و التاغ و لها سير اضافي
الحجم: وسط
اللون: الاوف وايت " بيج " مع حروف الماركة بالون البني الفاتح و الغامج رهيبة
تناسب الزيارات و الطلعات و خفيفة مب ثقيلة ابدا حتى مع السير ^^
كانت معروضة بــ : 1500
*سعر الخصم : 700 هاذا اخر سعر لأنه يديدة و سعرها اغلى من البيع*
سعر الشراء: 2900 سعرها ثابت بالمحل











======================


ثاني شنطة


*انباعت*

----------


## LaurenChic

=======================


ثالث شنطة


الماركة: غوتشي
الحالة: ممتازة جدا
الملحقات: الدست باغ و البطاقة
الحجم: وسط للكبير
اللون: أخضر الراقي وجلد كلاسيك .. تنعرض بالبوتيك على طول لأنه ماتروح موضتها ابدا وسعرها كانت ب 7000 
وزاد سعرها الحين بحدود ال 8 الاف لأنه اغلى جلد عندهم و حلوه لأنها عملية وايد حق المشاوير وغيره و تصلح للزيارات لأنها راقية لأبعد حدود
و موضتها ماتروح 
كانت معروضة بــ : 4000
*سعر الخصم: 2300 غير قابل للتفاوض*
سعر الشراء: 7000 درهم












=======================


رابع شنطة


الماركة: فندي
الحالة: ممتازة جدا 
الملحقات: البطاقة
الحجم: وسط للكبير
اللون: بني مع بيج .. الشنطة لونها يجنن على الطبيعة وااااااايد حلوه و مميزة في فندي تنشال على اليد و على الجتف و حجمها مناسب لاكبير ولا صغير .. 
كانت معروضة بــ : 3300
*سعر الخصم: 1700 غير قابل للتفاوض*
سعر الشراء: 4500 درهم












=======================



الماركة: غوتشي
الحالة: ممتازة جدا مافيها اي عيب
الملحقات: الدست باغ
الحجم: صغير 
اللون: طبعة كلاسيك غوتشي مع قبضة بيج راقية جدا وعملية وايد معطية الشنطة لون لايوصف من حلااها
*سعر الخصم: 1000 غير قابل للتفاوض*
سعر الشراء: 3500 درهم

----------


## LaurenChic

=======================


*SALE SALE SALE*

الماركة: ميو ميو
الحالة: ممتازة جدا
الملحقات: الدست باغ و البطاقة و القراطيس بعدها 
الحجم: حجم واحد عندهم .. وسط للكبير
اللون: أحمر و الهاردوير فضي مع الشنطة طالع وايد حلوه و راقية على الشل .. كلاسيك ميوميو .. واااااااااايد عليها طلب هالشنطة 
كانت معروضة بــ : 6000
*سعر الخصم: 4000 غير قابل للتفاوض*
سعر الشراء: 8000 درهم














*للجادااااااااااااااااااااات فقط*

تم بحمدالله

----------


## um mane3

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

عندي شنطة غوتشي بدون ملحقات واستخدام نظيف ب300 درهم فقط اللي تباها اطرش لي رقم موبايلها في رسالة الخاصة واتمنى الجدية والحجز قيمة التوصيل رصيد 30 درهم
\





محفظة غوتشي استخدام نظيف وتنفع هدية سعرها الأصلي فوق 1800 من برع البلاد للبيع 700 شامل التوصيل واللي عندها شنطة ماركة أو محفظة للمبادلة تتواصل وياي مع الصور









التواصل على الخاص

الدفع ايداع بنكي في دبي الاسلامي او مصرف بوظبي

----------


## um mane3

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> حبيباتي عندي سير لويس فيتون يتركب على الشنط وانا حاطة شنطة لويس فيتون سبيدي ابين موديله وهو السير الطويل اللي على الموضة وايد فخم وراقي ترومين تركبينه على اي شنطة ماركة لويس فيتون نفس البرنت و موضح سعره في الفاتورة شبه يديد استخدام نظيف مرات معدودة
> 
> للبيع 600 درهم فقط غير قابل للتفاوض
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## السوالف

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركـآأته ,





هلآ حبوووبات اليوم حبيت أعرض لكم بريسلت فندي + شنطة من ميوميو 
الأغرااااض كلهاـآ أصليه 100 % ,, و ترومووون تتآكدون من بوتيك الماركة ^^




الأسعااااار نهائيه غير قابله للتفاوض أأبدآ ,, لآني وآيد منزله من السعر





( 1 )

بريسلت من فندي ,, 
اصلي 100 % ,, 
معاه الكيس + البطاقة + الصندوق ,,

للبيع بـ 900 و السعر ثابت و نهااااائي 

فيه خدوش من ورا و من يدآأم بسسسس مووول ما يبين ع اللبس 
و فيه خدوووش من داخل بس اوريدي ما يبين ع اللبس 



سايز ميديم و ينفع للي سايزهم سمول 















و هني شووووووووووووووووووووووية اللون رايح بس مول ما يبين 






( 2 )

شنطة من ميو ميو ,, miu miu 
اصلييييييه 100 % ,, 
بدون الملحقات 
مشراية بـ 6500 درهم ,,

للبيع بـ 2250 و السعر ثاابت و نهائي 

و قطعة الشنطه جلد شاايني ,, و ما تتوصخ أبد 








الشنطه من ورآأ شويه متجعده ,, و ما يبين ع اللبس 






و هني الشنطه من دآأخل 






و شوية لون العقمة رآيح 







,,

اللي حابه تطلب اطرشلي بياناتها كااامله : الاسم : الرقم : الاماره : المنطقة السكنيه : ,, 


و التوصيل سلم و استلم و اتطرشين لي رصيد ع رقمي بقيمة 25 درهم عسب احجز لج العرض و هو جيييمة التوصيل 


و السموحه حبيباتي

----------


## السوالف

تم البيع و لله الحمد

----------


## فطيمة

*ساعاتان من داماس واحده باللون الذهبى والاخرى اللون الاسود كيوت وررقيه اللى تبى ساعه لون كحلى نفس الماركة برسلها الصور والساعات غاوية* 
*كل ساعه السعر 250درهم ولو الاثنين 500 درهم* 













تم بحمد الله

----------


## LaurenChic

*الماركة: كارولينا هريرا
الحالة: ممتازة جدا
الملحقات: 
الحجم: حجم واحد عندهم من وسط للكبير 
اللون: ذبي و الهاردوير ذهبي مع الشنطة طالع وايد و راقية وفخمة واااااااااااااايد من حطوها فالبوتيك خلصت بسرعة.. راقية على الشل .. وحجمها ممتاز و ملموم و فيها سير 
سعر البيع: 2200 غير قابل للتفاوض
سعر الشراء: 4560 درهم







*

----------


## Romanove

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  

شنطتين ديور وغوتشي .. مشرايات مستعملات 

ومن الموديلات القديمة لكنهن حلوات .. خصوصاً أنهن بسعر مميز 


الثنتين رباعه بـ 1650 درهم فقط وغير قابل للتفاوض 

++ ديور ++ 


 

++ غوتشي ++ 





 

الشنطة من داخل 

 


السيريل نمبر162882
491403 

القيمة الأصلية لشنطة الغوتشي حسب العضوة اللي خذناها من عندها .. فوق الـ 3000 درهم 

والشنطة جلد 

اللي بغتهن حياها الله

----------


## Lady Muna

بسْم اللَّه الرَّحمن الرَّحيِم
آلسَّلـآم عليكُم وَ رحْمة اللَّه وَ برَكآته






ساعة GF نسائية
لون الجلد بني غامق
استخدام كم مره
نظيفة 
السعر شامل التوصيل







التوصيل سلم واستلم
داخل الدولة فقط






*Lady Muna . . 
*

----------


## جود الغيد1

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> غالياتي بعرض لكم اليوم شنطه شانيل روعه استخدام فقط للتجربه (حتى ما انحط فيها اغراض ابدا ) 
> 
> الشنطه بكل تفاصيلها فالصور .والسعر بعد التخفيض 5200 درهم فقط ..[/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## ana_cute

شنطة لويس فيتون
شبه يديدة 
بدون عيوب
الحجم وسط
سعرها الاصلي 4000
السعر الجديد2000
اللون الباذنجاني


العرض


الطول


من تحت


من داخل
[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

----------


## شفق@

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

سعرها الاصلي 10000 درهم 

للبيع ب 4890
حالتها ممتازة 


المسكة من جلد التمساح

القياسات 

49 cm L x 41 cm H x 4 cm W

يوجد شحن لخارج الدولة 

طريقة الدفع ايداع بنكي 

التوصيل مع اي شركة مفضلة للزبونة ان شاءالله

----------


## شفق@

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اخواتي

الشنطة قوتشي كلاسيك بوستون .... اصلية 100% ليميتد اديشن 

ما فيها اي عيب يذكر اللهم على الطرف سواد بسيط جدا يا دوب يلاحظ

بس للامانة حاولت اطلعه بالصور و هو جدا خفيف

موديله دااايما موجود في البوتيك و لكن هاللون المميز مب دايما ينحصل 

حجمها متوسطة الى شوية كبيرة عملية وايد

الحجم و كل شئ مبين بالصور 

الدفع : ايداع على بنك دبي الاسلامي 

التوصيل : مع اي شركة الزبونة ترغب

يوجد خدمة البريد الممتاز لداخل و خارج البلد 

للبيع :1980 درهم ثابت و شامل التوصيل 

السعر الاصلي : 4580 درهم 

















يادوب السواد يبين مرة خفيييف بطرف الشنطة و لكن احب اكون امينة كي الله يبارك لي الرزق ان شاءالله ..

----------


## آهات الورد

مرحبا بنات
حابة أعرض عليكم خاتم إيف سان لوران الي الكل متخبل عليه ومش موجود في البلاد
طلبته من موقع ساكس فيفث أفينيو و ما استعملته إلا للتجربة لأنه طلع صغير علي
طبعا في الواقع روووووووووعة تخبلت عليه و أكيد برد اطلب منه بس سايزي
هذي صورة الخاتم



وهذي بيانات الخاتم:
سايز: 5 يعني 1.94 انش أو 49.3 مليمتر ( الي صبوعها ضعيفونه )
اللون: coral رووووعة هاللون على الطبيعه ويناسب كل شي
السعر الأصلي مع الشحن: 1200
سعر البيع: 1000 يعني وفرت عليكم الشحن
الي حابة تشتريه الدفع بيكون مقدم عن طريق تحويل المبلغ على حسابي و بعدها أنا برسللها الخاتم و التوصيل بيكون علي^^

وهذي البيانات المطلوبة :
الاسم:
الموبايل:
الإمارة:

----------


## LaurenChic

...............................................

----------


## LaurenChic

.................................................. ..................ز

----------


## samooorh

شنطة غوتشي موديل هالسنه .. وبعدها معروضه فالبوتيك والويب سايت


الاستخدام نظيف .. موضح بالصور .. 

اللون :
اسود

الملحقات:
الدست باق الخاص بالشنطة 
البوكس الخاص بالبوك 

للبيع الشنطة + البوك 5000 درهم فقط ,..

المقاسات:
40 في 34 في 10 سم 











B6838214











رقم السيريل الخاص بالبوك ماقدرت اوضحه اعذروني 
الرقم : 245750.0416


التوصيل سلم واستلم ...
فاللي تباها تطرش بياناتها ع الخاص 
الاسم - الاماره - المنطقة - الرقم

----------


## شفق@

[SIZE="4"][B][CENTER][COLOR="DarkGreen"][السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اخواتي

فندي كلاسيك .... اصلية 100% 

ما فيها اي عيب يذكر 

موديله دااايما كلاسيك و مرغوب من كولكشن 2011



حجمها متوسطة الى شوية كبيرة عملية وايد

الحجم و كل شئ مبين بالصور 

الدفع : ايداع على بنك دبي الاسلامي 

التوصيل : مع اي شركة الزبونة ترغب

يوجد خدمة البريد الممتاز لداخل و خارج البلد 

للبيع :1800 درهم ثابت و شامل التوصيل 

السعر الاصلي 873 يورو = جريب 4000: درهم 

الصورة توضيحيه من الموقع









و الان الصور من تصويري





















و حياكم الله

----------


## اناناسة

*شنطة كوتش اصلية و واااااااااايد عملية للاستخدام اليومي* 

*متوسطة الى شوية كبيرة*


*14 اينش في 9 في 4*  

*للبيع ب 490 درهم* 
*معاها البوكس*   
** 


** 


** 


** 


** 


** 

** 

** 
** 

** 
** 





*ان الله راد و انباعوا* 


*الدفع : ايداع على بنك دبي الاسلامي* 


*التوصيل : مع مندوب ان شاءالله او البريد الممتاز بسعر رمزي* 



*يوجد شحن لخارج الدولة لدول الخليج 40 درهم و عمان 50*

----------


## اناناسة

*شنطة ديور اصلية 100% و ان ما كانت بكل امانة و ضمير برجع لكم المبلغ المدفوع*


*كاااااااامل + مبلغ التوصيل المدفوع و المرجوع*

*هي اصلية و ممكن تجيكون عليها* 

*حجمها مب صغيرة صغيرة و لا كبيرة*


*الطول : 10 اينج في 7 في 5**

الشنطة حالتها جيد جدأ و لكن مب كأنها يديدة 
هي متوسطة لا صغيرة و لا كبيرة و طبعا عملية واااايد :

الطول : 29 سنتيمتر يعني طول مسطرة


الارتفاع : 16 سنتيمتر


العرض : 10 سنتيمتر*






*للبيع* 


*930 درهم شامل التوصيل ان شاءالله*










**






*من الخلف*




**


**










**




**

----------


## LaurenChic

*New Handbag's
December Edition ~*


شنطة اف سان لروان YSL .. شبة يديدة .. مافيها اي عيب
وياها الدست باغ 
جلد تمساح باللون الاسود و الـ Y باللون الذهبي ..

سعر الشراء 9000 درهم
للبيع 2200

*فقققققققققققققط !!!*

حجمها وسط تقريبا يعني مناسبة .. 






من النت



للجاداااااااات فقط

----------


## LaurenChic

*New Handbag's
December Edition ~*

الماركة: ميو ميو 
الحالة: ممتازة - بحالة الجديدة تماما
الملحقات: الدست باغ و البطاقة و مفتاح اضافي للشنطة و قراطيس الشنطة فيها كانها يديدة + سير طويل
الحجم: الوسط الى الكبير ( هو عندهم حجم واحد )
اللون: الياقوتي(احمر) من كوليكشن الكلاسيك ..
موجود في البوتيك على طول و ماتتغير موضته للأبد و راقية الشنطة .. الهاردويير Silver .. 
سعر البيع: 4000
سعر البيع بعد الخصم: 3500
الشنطة نظييييييييييييييف جدا و راقية و سعرها رهييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب
سعر الشراء: 8000 














- للجادااااااااات فقط -

----------


## اناناسة

* حبايبي*


*الصور موضحه الساعة*


*ROCOOBRACCO*


*للبيع ب 290 درهم فقططط*



**



**
**


**



**


**


**









*للبيع ب 290 درهم فقط كانج تاخذين ساعة اكسسوار عادية*



**




**




**



**




**



**



**







*ايداع بنكي على بنك دبي الاسلامي*


*او تحويل بالانصاري و ينخصم سعر التحويل من المبلغ الاجمالي*


*طبعا ان انباعوا هههه*

----------


## رووضه

شنطة ETRO اصلية 100% و ان ما كانت بكل امانة و ضمير برجع لكم المبلغ المدفوع


موديل 2010 وسعرها الاصلي جريب 3000
مافيها اي عيوب تذكر بس من داخل متوصخه شوي ومايبين بس من برع نظيفه شليتها مرات معدوده

للبيع ب 1350

الطول : 29 cm


العرض : 38 cm

الارتفاع: 45 cm
السيريال نمبر: 10182568

معاها الكيس + الدست باق بدون الفاتورة 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]






بالنسبة للتوصيل فيكون التحويل على الانصاري وتوصيل الشنطة لين البيت عن طريق شركة أرامكس والمبلغ عليه

----------


## رووضه

شنطة LV اصلية 100% و ان ما كانت بكل امانة و ضمير برجع لكم المبلغ المدفوع


كاااااااامل + مبلغ التوصيل المدفوع و المرجوع

هي اصلية و ممكن تجيكون عليها 

الشنطة من نوع speedy30

اشتريتها العام ب 2800 درهم تقريبا او اكثر
مافيها اي عيوب تذكر بس من داخل متوصخه بالحجال شوي ومايبين لانه من داخل لونها احمر غامج بس من برع نظيفه كانها يديد شليتها مرات معدوده

للبيع ب 1850
لان الشنطه نظيفه وماشليتها وايد
الطول : 26 cm


العرض : 30 cm


معاها الكيس + الدست باق وللاسف مادري وين الفاتورة 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

بالنسبة للتوصيل فيكون التحويل على الانصاري وتوصيل الشنطة لين البيت عن طريق شركة أرامكس والمبلغ عليه

----------


## samooorh

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




شنطة ديور حمراء

القطعه:
ساتان ..

الملحقات :
الدست باق 

المقاس :
وسط ..

الهاردوير :
سلفر 

الاستخدام :
فيها كم عيب غير واضحين .. حاولت اوضحهم بالصور ..

السعر :
3000 درهم














عند الخط فيه ظل اسود من تاثير العباءه .. واضح للي بيدقق فقط ..
من تحت بس .. ع الاطراف ماشي ..


صورة اقرب 




هالعلامه عن الجيب الداخلي ..






التوصيل سلم واستلم داخل الامارات
وخارج الامارات - الدفع مسبق بالتحويل - والتوصيل بالبريد الممتاز ..

التواصل على الخاص فقط ...

----------


## سيدة أعمال

توري بورش 

استعمال بسيط جدا 

ما فيه اي عيب 

المقاس : 9 ونص 

الملحقات : البركس + الفاتورة 

مكان الشراء: هارفي نكلز - امارات مول 

سعر الشراء : 1200 درهم 

سعر البيع : 900 درهم 













التوصيل سلم واستلم عالمشترية

----------


## LaurenChic

شنطة غوتشي كلاسيك ستايل 

الشنطة نظيفة مافيها عيب ابدا .. 
معاها البطاقة ..

حجمها وسط .. 

سعر الشراء بحدود الـ 4 الاف

للبيع 1500

الشنطة راقية واااااااااااااااااااايد و نظيفة عملية و تنشال باي مكان .. وماتروح موضتها 





__________________

دولتشي اند غبانا

شنطة مس ايسي .. شنطة معروفه و راقية بكل معنى الكلمة 
ولونها يجنننننننننننننننننننننننن وايد واااايد
لونها ذهبي ميتالك يناسب على اي شي
و فيها سير طويل ..

للبيع 2500 فقققققققققققققققققط

مافيها ملحقات

بس الشنطة نظيفة وايد و اصلن قبل لا اطرشها بقرطسها لازم










____________________________


شنطة شانيل كلاسيك حجمها لارج بجلد الكافيار
الشنطة وياها الدست باغ
نظيفة تماما مافيها اي عيب .. 

سعرها معروف اكثر من 9 الاف درهم

وتراها كلاسيك يعني تنعرض فالبوتيك .. 

للبيع 5500 درهم .. ( الشنط شبة يديدة ) يعني حالتها حال اليديدة ومابها اي عيب












_________________________

----------


## LaurenChic

شنطة دولتشي آند غبانا حجمها من وسط الى الكبير معاها سير طويل ,, ستايلها راقي و ناعم ..
سعر الشراء 7700 درهم .. الشنطة نظيفة مافيها اي عيب .. و لازالت تنعرض فالبوتيكات 
باشكال و انواع من هالستايل و عليها واييييييييييييد طلب .. لأنها راقية بجد

كانت معروضة بـ4500
*سعر البيع بعد الخصم: 3300*















______________________________________

----------


## um mane3

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

عندي خاتم فندي شبه اديد مقاس سمول انا البس 7 وقياسي الخاتم ملبوس مرتين سعره الأصلي 790 ماعندي الفاتورة عندي البوكس والليبل للبيع 550 شامل التوصيل

الجادة تراسلني ببياناتها والحجز رصيد 30 درهم قيمة التوصيل وباقي المبلغ ايداع في حسابي






التواصل على الخاص

----------


## اناناسة

*اسورة و عقد ديور سعر الشراء 2000 درهم* 

*للبيع 1000* 

*ايداع بنكي و التوصيل 30 درهم*

*يوجد شحن لخارج الدولة مع بريد الممتاز*

**


**


**


**

*العقد يتقصر* 
**

**

----------


## شيخة البنفسج

*::



شنطة ديوور ليميد أديشن مع الواليت
سعر الشراء 17 الف درهم 
وللبيع بـ 5000 الاف درهم 











"فيها احتكاك بسيط للفرو من ورا"




::


شنطة ديور ما استخدمتها واايد 

سعر الشراء : في حدود 4 الاف
للبيع بـ 1000 درهم 







::


شنظة جي أف للبيع مع الواليت مالها 







بـ 900 درهم 



والتوصيل مجاني ^.^
وطريقة الدفع سلم واستلم ... أو بالتحويل 
وللتواصل على الخاص 



*

----------


## شفق@

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله وبركاته

شنطة بربري اصلية 100% بدون ملحقات

حجمها ميديوم الى لارج ممكن نقول كبيرة 

جلد

للبيع 980 ثابت اخواتي و التوصيل مجانأ 

الدفع : ايداع بنكي او الصراف 

التوصيل مع امبوست او بريد الممتاز 

يوجد شحن لخارج الدولة ايضا على حسابي 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم









العيب اللي فيها جهة فيها هالعيب و بكل امانة هي ابدا مب ملحوظة

و وحدة شالتنها بس لازم تعرفون عنها






















*

----------


## اناناسة

*قوتشي صغيرة للي يحبن الشنط العملية الصغار*

*بحالة ممتازة اللهم شئ بسيييييييييييييييييط جدا من الاطراف يبين الشنطة*

*انها مستعملة اقصد وين الجلد الاخضر مب ملحوظ بس الامانة لزوم البيع*
*26 cm L x 20 cm H x 7 cm W*


*للبيع ب 850  درهم*




















 

*-طريقة الدفع و الاستلام:* 

*ايداع بنكي على بنك دبي الاسلامي و*

*التوصيل مع اي شركة تختارها الزبونة*  
*يوجد شحن لخارج الدولة*

----------


## اناناسة

*السلام عليكم حبيباتي*  

*الشنطة اصلية 100% و ان ما كانت*  
*المبلغ كامل + التوصيل* 

*بينرد عليكم بكل امانة ان شاءالله* 
*من الموقع* 
** 
*-----------------------------------------------------------* 

** 

 

عيبها الوحيد اللي مب ملاحظ الا بالتدقيق 
التشمخات اللي على الهاردوير 
 

 

 

 






*محفور fendi made in italy* 

** 

*تشيلين السير و بكل سهولة و سرعه و تتحول الى كلاتش*  

** 


*و هني الحجم*  


 


*للبيع ب 1000 درهم*  

*========================* 

*-طريقة الدفع و الاستلام:* 

*ايداع بنكي على بنك دبي الاسلامي و* 
*التوصيل مع اي شركة تختارها الزبونة* 

*يوجد شحن لخارج الدولة*

----------


## شفق@

*


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اخواتي

فندي كلاسيك .... اصلية 100% 

من برع ما فيها اي عيب يذكر اللهم اللوغو وين القفل فيها تشمخات

من داخل فيها اثار الميك اب 

موديلها دااايما كلاسيك و مرغوب في منها احجام هذي الحجم الصغير


الحجم و كل شئ مبين بالصور 

الدفع : ايداع على بنك دبي الاسلامي او الانصاري 

التوصيل : مع اي شركة الزبونة ترغب

يوجد خدمة البريد الممتاز لداخل و خارج البلد 

للبيع :1850 درهم و شامل التوصيل 


صور توضيحيه من الموقع





==============================

















اللوغو من داخل 












*

----------


## pink lady

[QUOTE=pink lady;36600802]بعد غياب طويل :Smile:  
شنط و احزمة نظيفة و اسعار رخيصة + الفواتير 
المقاسات بالانش 
1in = 2.54cm
كل الاغراض و الهدايا اصلية وكلها مع اكياسها و اوراقها و الفواتير 

*ملاحظة في الصور من الفلاش تبين ان الحديد مخدوش بس على طبيعة نظيف في كل المعروض*  

يالله نبدا 
1شنطة بربري 










 هدية مع الشنطة حزام فيرزاتشى ذهبي روعة مع الجينز الغامج والاسود سعره810 بيكون هدية مع الشنطة 

وصف مختصر البضاعة:

شنطة بربري كلاسك حجمها وسط و تكفي لوايد اشياء حلوة في الشل و نظيفة وايد 

من داخل فيها بقعة ميك اب واضحة بالصور

الشنطة معها الكيس و الدست باغ و التاغ و الفاتورة 

سنة شراء المنتج:
2008-10 

مكان الشراء:
بوتيك بربري مركز برجمان

سعر الشراء:
2180
اظنى سعرها زاد 

مدة الاستخدام:
عدة مرات بس استخدام نظيف 


-طريقة الدفع و الاستلام:
الصراف الانصاري و التوصيل مع اي شركة تختارها الزبونة و التوصيل عليها 


سعر البيع:
1100 درهم

----------


## pink lady

[QUOTE=pink lady;36600812]3
شنطة فندي


فيها خدش بسيط حتى مش دايما باين حسب الاضائة









هدية حزام فيرزاتشى + الفاتورة القياس ميديم الى لارج مميز في للبس اي حد يشوفه يسال عنه سعره 950 بيكون هدية مع الشنطة الفندي 


وصف مختصر البضاعة:
شنطة و حزام و من فندي الموديل وايد انشهر و شكلها مميز و الحزام كلاسك 
مقاس الحزام ميديم الى لارج
الشنطة معها الكيس و الدست باغ و التاغ الفاتورة ضايعة مع اني شفتها من فترة اذا حصلتها برجع اعرضها
سنة شراء المنتج:
2008

مكان الشراء:
بوتيك فندي مركز برجمان

سعر الشراء:
الشنطة
3000+
الحزام 
700+
كامل
3700+

مدة الاستخدام:
عدة مرات بس استخدام نظيف 

-طريقة الدفع و الاستلام:
الصراف الانصاري و التوصيل مع اي شركة تختارها الزبونة و التوصيل عليها 

سعر البيع
1600
كامل

----------


## فديت أبويه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

نظارة ماركة PRADA مستخدمة مره وحده فقط

ما فيها ولا عيب بتيكم بكل ملحقاتها ..






سعر الشراء 1200 درهم .. سعر البيع 1000 درهم

الدفع مقدم .. والتوصيل عن طريق شركة

----------


## فديت أبويه

Jimmy Choo

الشنطة من برع جلد ومن داخل مخمل

واقدر اوصف حالة الشنطة : جيدة _ فيها اثر استخدام من الخارج والداخل

حجم الشنطة: وسـط وحلو يسع حق وايد اشياء

الشنطة تنشال بطريقة وحده بس عالرسغ وسيرها قصير

مشرايه من سنه ونص تقريبا 

وطبعا هي أصليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه 100% 









الشنطة من الداخل فيها اثر استعمال لانه المخمل بسرعه يتاثر 



السعر الاصلي حدود 4000 درهم وسعر البيع المعروض 2800 درهم 

السعر الجديد 1500  فقط

الدفع مقدم عن طريق تحويل المبلغ والتوصيل عالمشترية

الملحقات الحقيبة والدست باغ 

دمتم بود

----------


## آهات الورد

شحـــالكم صبايا,,

اليوم حابه اعرضلكم شنطة CH كلمة روعة شوي عليها ,,
الشنطة وايد حلوة و أنا حابة أبيعها كتغيير
حبيباتي السعر ثابت^^
سعر البيع: 1900 درهم.. يعتبر وااااااو بالنسبة لسعرها الاصلي و الي هوه 3130
راح توصلكم بكل الملحقات و حتى الفاتورة وبجيسة المحل
وغير جي الي بتشتريها بتحصل خاتم من نفس الماركة سعره في المحل حاليا بحدود ال 400

ما بطول عليـــــكم وبخليكم مع الصور^^
هذي صور الشنطة من تصويري الشخصي ,,







مثل ما تلاحظون الشنطة نظيفة من داخل و برع .. بس فيها عيب حاولت اصوره وما وضح .. أنا ما أعتبره عيب من الأساس لأنه موجود في الشنطة من تحت و ما أعتقد في حد بيشوف الشنطة من تحت (العيب عبارة عن بقعتين صغار عدال بعض بسبة العطر.. كان في الشنطة من دون غطاته ورش ألين سوى بقعة)

الي حابة تطلب الشنطة الدفع بيكون عن طريق تحويل المبلغ على حسابي و انا أرسللها الشنطة و التوصيل بيكون علي ^^
ملاحظة: ما أقدر أحجز الشنطة لحد الأولوية للي بترسل المبلغ وبيناتها قبل ..

وهذي البيانات المطلوبة:
الاسم:
الإمارة:
رقم الفون:
♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥
♥♥♥♥♥♥
♥♥♥♥
♥♥
♥

----------


## السوالف

سـآأعة روبيرتو كفالي أصليه 100 % 
معاها كل الملحقات من الصندوق و الكروت و الصندوق الخـآأرجي ,, 
السااااعه يديييييييده و بقرآطيسهـآأ و تنفع تكون هدية ,, 
لون المينـآأ وردي فـآأتح 

بوتيك روبيرتو كفالي ف دبي مول و الساعة موجوده ف باريس غـآأليري 


*لللبيع بـ : 1300 و السعر ثابت و نهائي ,,* 



 

 



 




,,~




اللي حابه تطلب اطرشلي بياناتها كااامله : الاسم : الرقم : الاماره : المنطقة السكنيه : ,, 




و التوصيل سلم و استلم و اتطرشين لي رصيد ع رقمي بقيمة 25 درهم عسب احجز لج العرض و هو جيييمة التوصيل 




و السموحه حبيباتي

----------


## السوالف

سـأعة ماركة just cavalli ,, جست كفالي ,, 
اصليه 100 % ,, 
معاها كل الملحقات من كروت و صندوق و الصندوق الخـآأرجي 
بقرآآطيسهـآأ و تنفع كهدية 


الساعه رجالية و في مجال تكون نسائية ,, 


بوتيك جست كفالي موجود ف دبي مول ,, 


*سعر البيع : 1300 و السعر ثابت و نهائي* 



الساعه وااايد روعه ع اللبس و ستايلها كلاسيك ,, 



 



 


 







اللي حابه تطلب اطرشلي بياناتها كااامله : الاسم : الرقم : الاماره : المنطقة السكنيه : ,, 

و التوصيل سلم و استلم و اتطرشين لي رصيد ع رقمي بقيمة 25 درهم عسب احجز لج العرض و هو جيييمة التوصيل 

و السموحه حبيباتي

----------


## الحلا2007

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عندي سويرة هيرميس أصلية للبيع.





الحالة: جديدة لم تستخدم.

تاريخ الشراء: ديسمبر 2011	من محل هيرميس-دبي مول

الملحقات: السويرة-الفاتورة-البوكس مع التغليف-محفظة السويرة

سبب البيع: عندي نفسها 

سعر الشراء: 2960 درهم

*سعر البيع: 2700 درهم غير قابل للتفاوض تحت أي ظرف.*الي حابة تشتري...تطرش لي بياناتهم مع رصيد 25 درهم وبيكون نفسه هو سعر التوصيل.

التوصيل عن طريق الشركة.

الفلوس تكون حوالة بنكية لحسابي أو عن طريق الأنصاري.

حياكم الله

----------


## روزه

:SalamAlikom: 


1_ قبعة دولتشي آند غابانا سايز 6 شهور لين سنه
2_ أفرول أرماني سايز 6 شهور
3_ بدلة بربري التيشيرت سايز 9 شهور والشورت سايز 3 شهور
4_ بدلة بربري الفانيله سايز 6 شهور والبنطلون الجينز سايز 9 شهور


استعمال خفيف وللاشهر الاولى وللأمانه مايبين عليهم الاستعمال الا الارماني شوي متغير لونه بس مايبين وايد وانظاف ولأنهم مستعملات راعيت وايد بالسعر مع ان في قطع سعر الوحده ع 500 بس ما أذكر بالضبط لأن من فتره ماخذتنهم
وحابه ابيع المجموعه كلها مع بعض 


والسعر يابلاش


*675* 
درهم شامل التوصيل


























والدفع والتوصيل سلم واستلم 



 :Rasool1:

----------


## MOONZ

-1-

الماركة : بربريز Burberry
اللون : فضي ميتالك metallic silver
الخام : جلد 
الحجم : كبير 
الحالة : جديدة 
الملحقات : داست باق + الكروت 
سعر الشراء بحدود 5000 درهم 

للبيع: 3500 درهم فقط 

+ 

سكارف بربريز 
الحالة : جديد
الخام : حرير
الحجم : صغير مربع 
يستخدم اكسسوار للشنطة 

سعر الشراء بحدود 1500 درهم ما اذكر 

للبيع : 700درهم 

- الشنطة روعه مميزة ما تلاقين مثلها وشكلها راقي مع العباة جدا-

الصور:


-

-

-

-

-

-


الشحن لكل دول الخليج على البريد الممتاز 
الدفع حوالة ( المبلغ + قيمة الشحن )

للتواصل على الخاص

وشــكرا

----------


## MOONZ

-2-
الماركة : بربريز Burberry
الخام : جلد وفيه نفس الازرار الحديد الذهبي اللون على كامل الشنطة 
الحجم : وسط الى كبير 
الحالة : استخدام 5 مرات شبه جديدة بدون اي عيوب
الملحقات : داست باق + الكروت + الكيس
سعر الشراء بحدود 4000 درهم تقريبا
للبيع: 3500 درهم فقط 

- رووعه حجمها حلو ومناسب وحركة الحديد الذهبي فيها مميزة -

الصور :


-

-

-


-3-
الماركة : بربريز Burberry
اللون : ذهبي ميتالك metallic gold
الخام : جلد 
الحجم : وسط الى كبير 
الحالة : جديدة 
الملحقات : داست باق + الكروت 
سعر الشراء بحدود 4000 درهم وشي 

للبيع: 3000 درهم فقط 

الصور 


-

-

-




الشحن لكل دول الخليج على البريد الممتاز 
الدفع حوالة ( المبلغ + قيمة الشحن )

للتواصل على الخاص

وشــكرا

----------


## MOONZ

-4-

الماركة : مارك جيكوبس Marc Jacobs

اللون : برونز ميتالك metallic Bronz
الخام : جلد 
الحجم : وسط الى كبير 
الحالة : جديدة 
الملحقات : داست باق + الكروت 
سعر الشراء بحدود 4000 درهم وشي 

للبيع: 3000 درهم فقط 

الصور 


-

-


-5-

الماركة : مارك قوتشي Gucci
اللون : ماروني Maroon 
الحجم : كبير 
الحالة : استخدام مرات معدودة
الملحقات : داست باق + الكروت + بوكس
سعر الشراء بحدود 3800 درهم تقريبا 

للبيع: 3000 درهم فقط 

الصور 


-

-




الشحن لكل دول الخليج على البريد الممتاز 
الدفع حوالة ( المبلغ + قيمة الشحن )

للتواصل على الخاص

وشــكرا

----------


## ♠βυττёτυ♠

1

شنطة MARC JACOBS STAM .. اللون اسود رمادي .. الحجم الستاندر (كبير) .. مبين عليها الاستعمال وفيها عيوب بوضحهن فالصور بس ابدا ماتبين العيوب فالشل يعني اذا محد دقق 
السعر الاصلي 5000 وشوي 
للبيع بـ 1100 درهم (غير قابل للتفاوض)




الحديد مشرمخ اهني حاولت اوضح فالصوره 



فيها عيوب على الاطراف 



الطرف الثاني 



اللون متغير من تحت كذا زاويه حاولت اوضح هالشي 



الشنطه من داخل فيها عيوب مب واضحه فالصوره بس فيها اثار ميكاب خفيفه



السيريال نمبر للي حابه تتاكد 




++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++

2

شنطة LV كلاسيك ..غنيه عن التعريف وينزلون شراتها بين فتره وفتره هي كلاسيك وحجمها وسط للصغير .. فيها عيوب بسيطه بس بشكل عام حالتها جيده جدا وعيوبها ماتبين فالشل .. مالقيت السيريال نمبر ف اللي حابه تتاكد ممكن تاخذها البوتيك وتتاكد 
ماذكر بكم سعرها الاصلي 
للبيع بـ 1500 درهم (غير قابل للتفاوض)



من داخل الشنطه نظيفه



السير متغير لونه كذا مكان وصورت هالمكان عشان اوضح الشي



اهني شي سواد خفيف مايبين فالشل 




++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ +++++++

3

نعال ESCADA مشراي من المانيا .. جلد اسود .. سايزه 39 ونص وينلبس 39 و 40 نظيف بس قاعته متخيسه .. خذته ب 2000 تقريبا للبيع ب 500 درهم (غير قابل للتفاوض)
النعال من غير ملحقات 





[/SIZE]

الجاده اتراسلني و الدفع سلم واستلم

----------


## السوالف

> سـآأعة روبيرتو كفالي أصليه 100 % 
> معاها كل الملحقات من الصندوق و الكروت و الصندوق الخـآأرجي ,, 
> السااااعه يديييييييده و بقرآطيسهـآأ و تنفع تكون هدية ,, 
> لون المينـآأ وردي فـآأتح 
> 
> بوتيك روبيرتو كفالي ف دبي مول و الساعة موجوده ف باريس غـآأليري 
> 
> 
> *لللبيع بـ : 1300 و السعر ثابت و نهائي ,,* 
> ...

----------


## نحولة خجولة

شنطه قوتشي 
صورتها من ورى ويدام وتحت
نظيفه بدون اي عيوب ...كل الملحقات موجوده
كيس المحل الدست باق الفاتوره الكروت

سعر البيع2500

----------


## samooorh

شنطة مايكل كورس الاستخدام نظيف 
بالدست باق 

القياسات : 15 في 11

بامانه الشنطة نظيفة من داخل وبرع 
بس من تحت فيها بقعه من نفس اللون غغير واضحه ابدا ... وضحتها بالتصوير 

الللون : كحلي غاممممممممج
الهاردوير : قولد
السعر : 1600 درهم
وقيمة الشراء : 2200 درهم تقريبا 


















هذي العلامه

----------


## جود الغيد1

sienna"]غالياتي بعرض لكم اليوم شنطه شانيل روعه استخدام فقط للتجربه[/COLOR] :55 (9):  (حتى ما انحط فيها اغراض ابدا ) 

سعر التخفيض السابق 5200 والسعر الجديد 4900 


[CENTER] :13 (37):  :13 (37):  :13 (37):

----------


## السوالف

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ,,



مرحبا بنـآأت ,, اليوم حبيت اعرض لكم 
شنطة من ميوميو أصلييييييييييييييه 100 % ,,
بوتيك ميوميو موجود ف دبي مول ,, 



و السعر نهائي غير قابل للتفاوض 




( 2 )




شنطة من ميو ميو ,, miu miu 
اصلييييييه 100 % ,, 
بدون الملحقات 
مشراية بـ 6500 درهم ,,




للبيع بـ 2250 درهم 


السعر الحالي : 1500 درهم و السعر ثاابت و نهائي 

السعر رووعه و ما يتحصل و الشنطة رآقية جدآأ



قطعة الشنطه جلد شاايني ,, و ما تتوصخ أبد 


و شنط ميوميو مافيها سيريال نمبر 















الشنطه من ورآأ شويه متجعده ,, و ما يبين ع اللبس 












و هني الشنطه من دآأخل 









الشعار









و شوية لون العقمة رآيح 











,,




اللي حابه تطلب اطرشلي بياناتها كااامله : الاسم : الرقم : الاماره : المنطقة السكنيه : ,, 





و التوصيل سلم و استلم و اتطرشين لي رصيد ع رقمي بقيمة 25 درهم عسب احجز لج العرض و هو جيييمة التوصيل 





و السموحه حبيباتي

----------


## شفق@

*


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اخواتي

الشنطة قوتشي كلاسيك بوستون .... اصلية 100% ليميتد اديشن 

ما فيها اي عيب يذكر اللهم على الطرف سواد بسيط جدا يا دوب يلاحظ

بس للامانة حاولت اطلعه بالصور 

موديله دااايما موجود في البوتيك و لكن اللون ليميتد اديشن  

حجمها متوسطة الى شوية كبيرة عملية وايد

الحجم و كل شئ مبين بالصور 

الدفع : ايداع على بنك دبي الاسلامي 

التوصيل : مع اي شركة الزبونة ترغب

يوجد خدمة البريد الممتاز لداخل و خارج البلد 

كنت عارضتنها ب 1980 و الان

للبيع :1580 درهم 
ثابت 
السعر الاصلي : 4580 درهم 

















يادوب السواد يبين مرة خفيييف بطرف الشنطة و لكن احب اكون امينة كي الله يبارك لي الرزق ان شاءالله ..













**[/SIZE]*[/B][/CENTER][/COLOR]

----------


## العنود20

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

عندي شنطة LV Trevi GM الموديل كلاسيك وعلى طول موجودة بالبوتيك الحجم الكبير ^_^


يديدة غير مستخدمة ,. معاها كل الملحقات :-


الكيس + الصندوق + الدست باق ..


سعر البيع 7000 درهم ..












الدفع مقدم في حسابي بنك دبي الاسلامي ^_^

----------


## السوالف

( 1 )

سـآأعة روبيرتو كفالي أصليه 100 % 
معاها كل الملحقات من الصندوق و الكروت و الصندوق الخـآأرجي ,, 
السااااعه يديييييييده و بقرآطيسهـآأ و تنفع تكون هدية ,, 
لون المينـآأ وردي فـآأتح 

بوتيك روبيرتو كفالي ف دبي مول و الساعة موجوده ف باريس غـآأليري 


*لللبيع بـ : 1300 و السعر ثابت و نهائي ,,* 












( 2 ) 


سـآأعة روبيرتو كفالي أصليه 100 % 
معاها كل الملحقات من الصندوق و الكروت و الصندوق الخـآأرجي ,, 
السااااعه يديييييييده و بقرآطيسهـآأ و تنفع تكون هدية ,, 

بوتيك روبيرتو كفالي ف دبي مول و الساعة موجوده ف باريس غـآأليري 


*لللبيع بـ : 1300 و السعر ثابت و نهائي ,,* 


 



 




 




 





,,~




اللي حابه تطلب اطرشلي بياناتها كااامله : الاسم : الرقم : الاماره : المنطقة السكنيه : ,, 




و التوصيل سلم و استلم و اتطرشين لي رصيد ع رقمي بقيمة 25 درهم عسب احجز لج العرض و هو جيييمة التوصيل 




و السموحه حبيباتي]

----------


## بزنس كارد

======

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




1 - إسم البضاعة:

*ساعة كريستيان برنارد*



2 -صور البضاعة:














 

3- وصف مختصر البضاعة:

ساعة اصليه لونها فضي نوعين شايني ومطفي معاها كل الملحقات


4 - سنة شراء المنتج :

قبل شهر يمكن لانه هديه


5 - مكان الشراء :

امريكا 

6 - سعر الشراء :

هديه فالسعر غير معروف 

7 - مدة الاستخدام :

غير مستخدمه  :55 (9): 


8 - طريقة الدفع و الاستلام :

سلم واستلم او تحويل 

9 - سعر البيع :

1200 درهم شامل التوصيل لداخل الدوله فقط

10 - هل يتوفر شحن لخارج الدولة :

نعم - وقيمة التوصيل على الزبونه 

ودعواتكم

=======

----------


## amoor

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> عندي كمن شنطه ابا ابيعهم وكلهم نظااف واستخدام بسيط 
> 
> 
> شنطة غوتشي نظيفه بس بدون البوك ب 3000
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## شفق@

*
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اخواتي

اغنر كلاسيك .... اصلية 100% ..بدون داست باغ 

استعمال نظيف 

موديلها كلاسيك و عملي للاستخدام اليومي

الحجم و كل شئ مبين بالصور 

الدفع : ايداع على بنك دبي الاسلامي من المكينة او البنك من دون رسوم 

او الانصاري على حساب بنكي فقط تكلفته 20 درهم يخصم من المبلغ الاجمالي .. .


التوصيل : مع اي شركة الزبونة ترغب غير ارامكس

يوجد خدمة البريد الممتاز لداخل و خارج البلد 

للبيع :950 درهم 

السعر ثابت 

و شامل التوصيل 






















*

----------


## أم رفيعة

[CENTER]

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

حبيباات قلبي متوفر لدي Harrods كولكشن من :






شنطه ذهبيه عجييبه سعرها 250 درهم 








شنطه ذهبيه مميزه للكشيخات حجم كبير ب350 درهم 





للطلب يرجى المراسله على الخاص مع كافه البينات من اسم ورقم تلفون واماره وتوصيل بالشركه

----------


## السوالف

( 1 )

سـآأعة روبيرتو كفالي أصليه 100 % 
معاها كل الملحقات من الصندوق و الكروت و الصندوق الخـآأرجي ,, 
السااااعه يديييييييده و بقرآطيسهـآأ و تنفع تكون هدية ,, 
لون المينـآأ وردي فـآأتح 

بوتيك روبيرتو كفالي ف دبي مول و الساعة موجوده ف باريس غـآأليري 


*لللبيع بـ : 1300 و السعر ثابت و نهائي ,,* 


 


 


 












( 2 ) 


سـآأعة روبيرتو كفالي أصليه 100 % 
معاها كل الملحقات من الصندوق و الكروت و الصندوق الخـآأرجي ,, 
السااااعه يديييييييده و بقرآطيسهـآأ و تنفع تكون هدية ,, 

بوتيك روبيرتو كفالي ف دبي مول و الساعة موجوده ف باريس غـآأليري 


*لللبيع بـ : 1300 و السعر ثابت و نهائي ,,* 

 





















( 3 )


سـأعة ماركة just cavalli ,, جست كفالي ,, 
اصليه 100 % ,, 
معاها كل الملحقات من كروت و صندوق و الصندوق الخـآأرجي 
بقرآآطيسهـآأ و تنفع كهدية 

الساعه رجالية ,, 

بوتيك جست كفالي موجود ف دبي مول ,, 


*سعر البيع : 1300 و السعر ثابت و نهائي* 
الساعه وااايد روعه ع اللبس و ستايلها كلاسيك ,, 





   

 



 



 





*يتبع ,,*

----------


## السوالف

( 4 )
[CENTER] 
نظآأرة من فندي ,, أصليه 100 % ,,
معاها كللل الملحقات و بقراطيسها 
تنفع هدية 

سعرها الأصلي : 2850 درهم 
للبيع بـ 2000 و السعر نهااااائي ,, 

و النظآأرة يدييييييدة ,, 

بوتيك فندي ف دبي مول ^^

و ع أطراف النظآأرة من الصوبين محفور عليه حروف فندي 


 


 





اللي حابه تطلب اطرشلي بياناتها كااامله : الاسم : الرقم : الاماره : المنطقة السكنيه : ,, 

و التوصيل سلم و استلم و اتطرشين لي رصيد ع رقمي بقيمة 25 درهم عسب احجز لج العرض و هو جيييمة التوصيل 

و السموحه حبيباتي

----------


## اناناسة

*الشنطة من كاثي ون زيلاند مستعملة مرتين*
*فقط ,على بعضه 3 ساعات* 

*كأنها يديدة غير مستعملة*

*حجمها ميديوم لارج ..*

*للبيع الان ب 380 درهم فقط*

*ايداع بنكي* 




**







**


**

----------


## اناناسة

*شنطة ديور اصلية 100% و ان ما كانت بكل امانة و ضمير برجع لكم المبلغ المدفوع* 


*كاااااااامل + مبلغ التوصيل المدفوع و المرجوع*

*صغيرة الى متوسطة :*

*الطول : 29 سنتيمتر يعني طول مسطرة الا سانتي !*


*الارتفاع : 16 سنتيمتر*


*العرض : 10 سنتيمتر*








*للبيع* 

 
* 770 درهم* 










**






*من الخلف*




**


**










**







** 






*ان الله راد و انباعت*



*الدفع : ايداع على بنك دبي الاسلامي*



*التوصيل : مع مندوب ان شاءالله او البريد الممتاز بسعر رمزي*




*يوجد شحن لخارج الدولة لدول الخليج 40 درهم و عمان 50*

----------


## HبرونزيهH

> شنطة هيرمس هيرباق أصلية 10000000% للبيع 
> Hermes HerbaG 
> 
> مثل ماتعرفون انه هاي الشنطة صعب انها تتحصل فل البوتيك وعليها طلب كبير 
> وفل الويتيج لست
> 
> الشنطة أصلية 1000000%
> اللون : الاورانج 
> الحجم: الكبيـــر
> ...

----------


## إمارتيه

:12 (5): 

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

هلا خواتي بعرض عليكم 
شنطه مارك جاكوب بنفسجية ميتالك + شنطة مارك باي مارك جاكوب وردية
(جداد مش مستعملات) ينفعن كهدايا لانه معاهن جميع ملحقاتهن
كيس محل ساكس + كرتون محل ساكس + الدست باغ + الكروت 

- إسم البضاعة: شنطة مارك جاكوب 
- وصف مختصر البضاعة: اللون بنفسجي ميتالك والهاردور بالذهبي تنشال على الكتف
- سنة شراء المنتج: 12/2011
- مكان الشراء: بوتيك ساكس فايف افينو - برجمان (دبي) 
- سعر الشراء: 3925 درهم 
- مدة الاستخدام: غير مستخدمه 
- طريقة الدفع و الاستلام: سلم واستلم والتوصيل عن طريق شركه توصيل 
- سعر البيع: 3300 درهم والسعر ثابت .. و التوصيل علي المشتريه على حسب المنطقه 
- هل يتوفر شحن لخارج الدولة : نعم

صورة الشنطة من تصويري الخاص والحجم واضح بجانب المتر 



هنا صورة الشنطه من الداخل وواضح الهاردوير والسعر الاصلي 



هذا صورة الشنطه في الدسك باغ وهي في الكرتون ومغلفه بالريبون 



وهذي صورة الشنطه من موقع مارك جاكوب على النت

----------


## إمارتيه

- إسم البضاعة: شنطة مارك باي مارك جاكوب 
- وصف مختصر البضاعة: اللون وردي والهاردور بالذهبي تنشال على الكتف او باليد 
- سنة شراء المنتج: 12/2011
- مكان الشراء: بوتيك ساكس فايف افينو - برجمان (دبي) 
- سعر الشراء: 2025 درهم 
- مدة الاستخدام: غير مستخدمه 
- طريقة الدفع و الاستلام: سلم واستلم والتوصيل عن طريق شركه توصيل 
- سعر البيع: 1700 درهم والسعر ثابت .. و التوصيل علي المشتريه على حسب المنطقه 
- هل يتوفر شحن لخارج الدولة : نعم

صورة الشنطة من تصويري الخاص والحجم واضح بجانب المتر 



هنا صورة الشنطه من الداخل وواضح الهاردوير والسعر الاصلي 



هذا صورة الشنطه في الدسك باغ وهي في الكرتون ومغلفه بالريبون 



وهذي صورة الشنطه من موقع مارك باي مارك جاكوب على النت (طبعا مع اختلاف اللون)

----------


## العنود20

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

عندي شنطة LV Trevi GM الموديل كلاسيك وعلى طول موجودة بالبوتيك الحجم الكبير ^_^


يديدة غير مستخدمة ,. معاها كل الملحقات :-


الكيس + الصندوق + الدست باق + الكروت ..


سعر البيع 7000 درهم ..














الدفع مقدم في حسابي بنك دبي الاسلامي ^_^

----------


## class_lady

شنطة غوتشي يديدو من النيوو كولكشن
حالتها يديدة بقراطيسها وجميع ملحقاتها معاها من بطايق والفاتورة نفس ما هي موضحة فالموضوع والدست باغ 
سعرها ٦٩٠٠ درهم 
والبيع بنفس السعر + شوووز سيلين قياس ٣٧ كهدية مع الشنطة يعني ببلاش الشوز قيمتا الف وشوي وابصراحة ملبوس مرة فقط 
الدفع مسبق على حسابي في مصرف أبوظبي الاسلامي او التحويل بالانصاري

ورجاء خاص الصور واضحة ما أبى مجادل بسعر والجادة فقط اتراسلني عالخاص 

سبب البيع اليوم يتني هدية الشنطة الشبيهة لنفس الكولكشن عشان جي بس ابى ابيعها ولا ما في سبب ثاني  :Smile: 
وترا العرض حلووو وما يتفوت يا خوااتي 
والتوصيل علي بعد لأي مكان فالامارات ...

----------


## class_lady

مرحبااااا خوااتي 
هاي شنطة من ماركة CH كارولينا هريرا
الشنطة يديدة وغير مستعملة ومعاها كل الملحقات نفس ما هي موضحة فصور معاها الدست باغ والبطايق داخل الشنطة والفاتورة وحتى كيس المحل  :Smile: 
سعر الشراء ٢٤٣٠ درهم 
وسعر البيع النهائي ٢٣٠٠ درهم 
الدفع مسبق على حسابي او التحويل بالانصاري
الجادة فقط اتراسلني عالخاص
والتوصيل علي بعد لأي امارة فالامارات والي بكون عن طريق شركة التوصيل 

والحييين دور الصور

----------


## class_lady

شووووز غوتشي مستعمل مال لبستين فقط قياسا ٣٨ 
حالتها من جيد جداً الى ممتازة وملحقات الشوز المتوفرة هي بوكس الشوز والدست باغ ولكن الفاتورة ضايعة
ما اذكر سعر الشوز الاصلي ولكن سعرا التقريبي من ٢٥٠٠ الى ٢٦٠٠ درهم وتقدرون تتأكدون من البوتيك
المطلوب ١٤٠٠ درهم
والدفع سابقا عن طريق الانصاري او حسابي في مصرف بوظبي الاسلامي
والتوصيل علي لأي امارة فالامارات

----------


## أم رفيعة

[CENTER]

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

حبيباات قلبي متوفر لدي Harrods كولكشن من :






شنطه ذهبيه عجييبه سعرها 250 درهم 








شنطه ذهبيه مميزه للكشيخات حجم كبير ب350 درهم 





للطلب يرجى المراسله على الخاص مع كافه البينات من اسم ورقم تلفون واماره وتوصيل بالشركه

----------


## amoor

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> عندي كمن شنطه ابا ابيعهم وكلهم نظااف واستخدام بسيط 
> 
> 
> شنطة غوتشي نظيفه بس بدون البوك ب 3000
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## اناناسة

*الصور موضحه الساعة* 

*ROCOOBRACCO*
*اصلية*  

*للبيع ب 250 درهم*  








** 




** 

** 




**

 




** 

** 


*بيجو اصلية*  
*250 درهم*  









 




**




** 




 
 


** 








*ايداع بنكي على بنك دبي الاسلامي* 

*او تحويل بالانصاري* 
*طبعا ان انباعوا هههه*

----------


## اناناسة

*نظارة دي ان جي اصلية بدون بوكس* 

*بحالة ممتازة الا العدسات عليهم تشمخ بسيط جدااا حتى حاولت اطلعهم بالصور ما طلعوا*


*للبيع ب 280 درهم* 

**


**

**

**

**

**

*ايداع بنكي*

----------


## اناناسة

*من جديد*  

*هالشنطة كنت عارضتنها ب 1400 درهم و اليوم فكرت اخذ صور يديدة لها* 

*و من كثر نبشتها لقيت مكان صغير جدا و بصعوبة لقيته الجلد فيه عيب*  
*الشنطة فضية لامعة من جي من قبل ما كنت ملاحظة ابدأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ* 
*جان بموضوع القبلي ما كتبت كأنها يديدة ...* 




* عسب هالعيب النونوية السعر بينزل* 

*ل 890  درهم فقطططططططط* 




*هالرابط القبلي*  

*http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1007407* 

*و هني الصور اللي اليوم صورت*  

*هني الصوب اللي نظيفة 100%* 

*الشنطة بكبرها نظيفة ماشاءالله و لا فيها عيب*

*الا هالنقطعة الصغيرة*  


** 
*هني اللي خبرتكم*  

*من تحت ..يمين المثلث الثالث*   



** 

** 






** 



** 





**

----------


## um.danh

للبيع ب 2100 درهم فقط 




> السلام عليكم والرحمه..
> 
> 
> حزام هرمز جلد يديييييييييد بكامل ملحقاته . . جلد لونه بني غامج ومن الصوب الثاني شامواه .. حرف H الحجم الكبير .. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## بزنس كارد

=======




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


1- إسم البضاعة:

شنطة غوتشي ذهبية مع البوك 

2-بعض صور البضاعة:


 

 

 



-وصف مختصر البضاعة:

شنطة غوتشي مع البوك اصليات 100% ومستعملات 


5-سنة شراء المنتج:

2011


7-سعر الشراء:

3000 تقريبا

8- مدة الاستخدام:

مرات عديده البوك كانه جديد و الشنطة حالتها جيده جدا وعيوبها مذكوره تحت وممكن ما تتلاحظ 


9-طريقة الدفع و الاستلام:

تحويل على الانصاري 


10-سعر البيع:

1200 للشنطه مع البوك " شامل التوصيل وغير قابل للتفاوض"

11- هل يتوفر شحن لخارج الدولة:

نعم



تفاصيل عن السلعه 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



======

----------


## بزنس كارد

======


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


العيوب 

 

 

الحزام اللي يكون على الكتف من تحت 
 

وسلامتكم 



======

----------


## بزنس كارد

=======

1- إسم البضاعة:

شنطة جوسي كوتيور " السوداء "

2-بعض صور البضاعة:









-وصف مختصر البضاعة:

شنطة جوسي كوتيور اصليه 100% 

5-سنة شراء المنتج:

سنة 2011 شهر 1

6-مكان الشراء:

امريكا 

7-سعر الشراء:

تقريبا 900 درهم مع الشحن والتاكس

8- مدة الاستخدام:

جديده غير مستخدمه بجراطيسها 

9-طريقة الدفع و الاستلام:

سلم واستلم اذا تم تحويل رصيد قيمة التوصيل 

او

الدفع بالتحويل عن طريق الانصاري 


10-سعر البيع:

750 شامل التوصيل وغير قابل للتفاوض


11- هل يتوفر شحن لخارج الدولة:

نعم 



تفاصيل عن السلعه 



هنيه باين السيريل نمبر اللي في الشنطه واللي يكون على التاغ 


 

 

 



=======

----------


## بزنس كارد

======



1- إسم البضاعة:

شنطة غوتشي الفيونكه


2-بعض صور البضاعة:


 

 



-وصف مختصر للبضاعة:

شنطة غوتشي اصليه 100% مستعمله وحجمها متوسط الى كبير 
حالتها ممتازه بس فيه عيب صورته تحت في الحزام اللي يكون على الكتف من تحت صوب العبايه


5-سنة شراء المنتج:

2011

6-مكان الشراء:

المنتدى

7-سعر الشراء:

1500

8- مدة الاستخدام:

مرات معدوده 


9-طريقة الدفع و الاستلام:

تحويل على الانصاري 


10-سعر البيع:

1300 شامل التوصيل وغير قابل للتفاوض


11- هل يتوفر شحن لخارج الدولة:

نعم



تفاصيل عن السلعه 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

العيب في الحزام اللي على الكتف من تحت 
 

 

 

 

 

======

----------


## بزنس كارد

======


1- إسم البضاعة:


شنطة غوتشي الورده 


2-صور البضاعة:

 





-وصف مختصر للبضاعة:

شنطة غوتشي اصليه 100% مستعمله شي بسيط كانها جديده وبدون اي عيب 


5-سنة شراء المنتج:

2011

7-سعر الشراء:

ما عرفه 

8- مدة الاستخدام:

شي بسيط 


9-طريقة الدفع و الاستلام:

تحويل على الانصاري


10-سعر البيع:

900 شامل التوصيل وغير قابل للتفاوض


11- هل يتوفر شحن لخارج الدولة:

نعم 



تفاصيل عن السلعه وصور اكثر 

 

 

 










======

----------


## شفق@

*


من جديد و سعر جديد


.... اصلية 100% ..بدون داست باغ 

استعمال نظيف ما فيها عيوب 

موديلها كلاسيك و عملي للاستخدام اليومي 

الحجم و كل شئ مبين بالصور 

الدفع : ايداع على بنك دبي الاسلامي من المكينة او البنك من دون رسوم 

او الانصاري .. .

التوصيل : مع اي شركة الزبونة ترغب غير ارامكس

يوجد خدمة البريد الممتاز لداخل و خارج البلد 

للبيع :950 درهم 

الان 650 درهم 
























*

----------


## جواهر2010

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


1- إسم البضاعة:

جنطــة جوتشـي  :13 (7): 

2-صور البضاعة:

هااي اول صورة من النت توضح شكل الجنطة نفس جنطتي بالضبط وباجي الصور حق جنطتي بس اللون يختلف  :13 (7): 














3-وصف مختصر للبضاعة:

حجمـها كبير ومريحة بالشــل ونظيفـة من برع ودااخــل معـاها ملحقاتها الفاتورة والدسـت بـاق وللحين تنعرض فالبوتيك .. :13 (7): 

4-سنة شراء المنتج:

2010 :13 (7): 

5-مكان الشراء:

Dubai Mall :13 (7): 

6-سعر الشراء:

3400 درهم :13 (7): 

7- مدة الاستخدام:

استخدام خفيف.. :13 (7): 

8-طريقة الدفع و الاستلام:

سلم واستلم ... لكن يجب ارسال رصيد 30 درهم ثمن التوصيل مقدم للتأكيد على الطلبية.. :13 (7): 

9-سعر البيع:

2200 درهم :13 (7): 
والسعر الحالي 1800 درهم..
10- هل يتوفر شحن لخارج الدولة:

لا

----------


## جواهر2010

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ســاعة فنــدي اصليــه بكل ملحقاتها مافيها عيووب بس البطاريه ما تشتغل ترومين توديها ويعدلونها لج ..

للبيــع 1500 درهم

والسعر الحالي 1200 دررهم...

----------


## meem reem

شنطة قوتشي للبيع تنشل بالطريقتين 

شكل الشنطة من النت 




وهذا اللون عندي



السيريل نمبر





السير تطويل الشنطة



بجميع الملحقــــــــــــات ..

سعرها طبعا فوق لانها جلد الثعبان 

انا سعري فيها 5500 وقـابل للتفاوض بحدود المعقول . . .

----------


## ana_cute

شنطة فندي سعر الشراء4960
السعر الحالي لها فالمحل5700
مكان الشراء برجمان -دبي
للبيع 4000




الجلد متقشر بس مول مايبين لان من الجهة اللي اتكون تحت






[/QUOTE]

----------


## نحولة خجولة

> شنطه قوتشي 
> صورتها من ورى ويدام وتحت
> نظيفه بدون اي عيوب ...كل الملحقات موجوده
> كيس المحل الدست باق الفاتوره الكروت
> 
> سعر البيع2500


2000 درهم

----------


## نحولة خجولة

> شنطه قوتش
> خذتها من 4شهور ب1700
> 
> 
> زوم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


650 درهم

----------


## شفق@

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اخواتي

فندي كلاسيك .... اصلية 100% 

من برع ما فيها اي عيب يذكر اللهم اللوغو وين القفل فيها تشمخات عادية من الاستعمال العادي

من داخل فيها اثار الميك اب 


الحجم و كل شئ مبين بالصور 

الدفع : ايداع على بنك دبي الاسلامي او الانصاري 

التوصيل : مع اي شركة الزبونة ترغب

يوجد خدمة البريد الممتاز لداخل و خارج البلد 

للبيع :1850 درهم و شامل التوصيل 

الآن 1550 فقط و السعر نهايي 



الصور توضيحيه من الموقع






==============================
من تصويري 


















الحجم



في تشمخات بس ما مبين بالصورة











و حياكم الله 

*

----------


## احساس بنوته

اول شي نبدا بالشنط 

MONT BLANC BAG من الحجم الوسط مع كامل ملحقاتها من البوكس و..الخ 



الشنطه ماخذتنها ب 5500 وحابه ابيعها ب 4500 الشنطه نظيفه واااااااااااااايد وراقيه بس فيها عيب بسيط مايبين ومصورتنه ^^ 




السعر النهااائي 2500 اكثر من النص 




والجاده بس تراسلني على الخاص 




 




من ورا 




 




 




 




اهني العيب مايبين وايد وبالمره 




 
ماريد حد يناقشني ف السعر لاني وايد نزلت من سعرهم  



2) 
الحين حابه ابيعها ب 3000 وغير قابل للتفاوض 
عندي هالصور بالفون والي حابه صور زياده تطرشلي ع الخاص وبطرشلها صور زياده 

 

الصور ظالمتنها شوي لان بالفون 
الشنطه تنشل بطريقتين يا ب سير طويل او على الكتف ب سير قصير 
 

 

 
من داخل

----------


## احساس بنوته

ساعة دكني كلاسيك وايد اللون سيلفر واطرافها >هبيه شارتنها ب 980 درهم مانلبست الا مره وحده بس للبيع ب 400 

 

 

 


نظارة غوتشي تنفع رجالي ونسائي مشرايه من سنغفورا حابه ابيعها ب 500

----------


## السوالف

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ,, 


مرحبا بنـآأت ,, اليوم حبيت اعرض لكم 
شنطة من ميوميو أصلييييييييييييييه 100 % ,,
بوتيك ميوميو موجود ف دبي مول ,,  


و السعر نهائي غير قابل للتفاوض  



( 2 ) 



شنطة من ميو ميو ,, miu miu 
اصلييييييه 100 % ,, 
بدون الملحقات 
مشراية بـ 6500 درهم ,, 



للبيع بـ 2250 درهم  

السعر الحالي : 1500 درهم و السعر ثاابت و نهائي  
السعر رووعه و ما يتحصل و الشنطة رآقية جدآأ 


قطعة الشنطه جلد شاايني ,, و ما تتوصخ أبد  

و شنط ميوميو مافيها سيريال نمبر 


 


 

 


الشنطه من ورآأ شويه متجعده ,, و ما يبين ع اللبس 


 

 
و هني الشنطه من دآأخل 



 
 
الشعار


  

و شوية لون العقمة رآيح 


 
 



,, 



اللي حابه تطلب اطرشلي بياناتها كااامله : الاسم : الرقم : الاماره : المنطقة السكنيه : ,,  




و التوصيل سلم و استلم و اتطرشين لي رصيد ع رقمي بقيمة 25 درهم عسب احجز لج العرض و هو جيييمة التوصيل  




و السموحه

----------


## meem reem

طقم من سوارفسكي

ايرنق و النكلس 







1600 درهم ..

----------


## meem reem

نظاره دي اند جي اصليه بالملحقات ,, 







ب 400 درهم ,,

من اقنر نكلس .. جديد 
بالبوكس و ملحقاته 



1200 درهم 

من فولي فولي برسلت 



400 درهم

----------


## اناناسة

> *شنطة ديور اصلية 100% و ان ما كانت بكل امانة و ضمير برجع لكم المبلغ المدفوع* 
> 
> 
> *كاااااااامل + مبلغ التوصيل المدفوع و المرجوع* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *هي اصلية و ممكن تجيكون عليها*
> ...


 
*السلام عليكم حبايبي* 

*الديور الان ب 850*

*و البرادا 850*

*و اللي تأخذ الهنتين بحسبهم : 1600 فقط شامل التوصيل*

----------


## LaurenChic

January 2012 Edition


شنطة فيرساتشي من النوع الكلاسيك ينزلن الوان وايد من هالموديل في البوتيك
.. اللون الي عندنا حاليا ازرق سماوي .. لووونه رووووووووعة و صدق غاوي في اللبس ..
في الشمس تعطي تموية لمعة خفيفة لأنه فيها خياطة سلفر لماعي ^_^

الحجم ممتاز و مناسب ..

سعرها معروف مااتقل عن 7000 درهم

سعر البيع 2000

----------


## LaurenChic

دولتشي اند غبانا

شنطة مس ايسي .. شنطة معروفه و راقية بكل معنى الكلمة 
ولونها يجنننننننننننننننننننننننن وايد واااايد
لونها ذهبي ميتالك يناسب على اي شي
و فيها سير طويل ..

للبيع 2500 فقققققققققققققققققط

مافيها ملحقات

بس الشنطة نظيفة وايد و اصلن قبل لا اطرشها بقرطسها لازم

----------


## amoor

شنطة CH لون برونز ماخذتنها ب 2800 مش ملبوسه الا مرات معدوده وكأنها يديده 

اباها 2200 قابل للتفاوض

----------


## amoor

شنطة قوتشي جلد شايني مع كامل ملحقاتها ماخذتنها من المارينا مول بس ما اذكر على كم

اباها ب 1900 قابل للتفاوض 





وعندي ساعة شوبارد الماسها من الحجم الكبير مش الصغير

اباها ب 20000 اللي جاده بحطلها صور اكثر

----------


## amoor

شنطة قوتشي استعمال بسيط ماخذتنها قريب ب 7000 على ما اظن ناسيه

مع كل ملحقاتها من غير البوك

اباها ب 3000 قابل للتفاوض

----------

